# Which lcd monitor to buy?



## cranky (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm very confused with all these lcd monitors available in the market.
I'm looking for 22 or 24 inch (dell, samsung or lg), my budget is <16K

Mainly use it for watching movies and for gaming. Which one do you guys suggest, also can anyone guide me with what specs/options I should be looking for while buying an lcd?


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 21, 2009)

Samsung 2233SW << Full HD

My opinion stay away from LG, choose 1 from Samsung or Dell.


----------



## cranky (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanx for your suggestion 

I was looking samsung product website, anyone knows how's the T220? the price? It looks beautiful.

> Any suggestions on dell monitors?
> is the glossy frame (samsung monitors) a distraction?
> Also is HDCP good or bad?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2009)

T220 is not a great performer.

for your gudget, my suggestio would be Dell 2409W. 24" fullhd.

btw, what is your GPU?


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 21, 2009)

Dont go for T220, it has resolution of 1680 x 1050, that it means it's not Full HD.

Glossy frames r good. HDCP means High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection. Mostly new LCD's have HDCP, its just a form of digital copy protection.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
More info about HDCP here


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 21, 2009)

cranky said:


> Thanx for your suggestion
> 
> I was looking samsung product website, anyone knows how's the T220? the price? It looks beautiful.
> 
> ...



>Take a look at Dell S2209W.Full HD 1920x1080.9500/- i guess,read it in the forum itself.It looks good too
>Yes it is a distraction sometimes.
>HDCP means High-bandwidth Digital content protection,it is just a digital copy protection to prevent copying of digital audio and video content.Don't bother about it.
You need a good graphics card if you want to play games at that resolution.


----------



## Ziza (May 12, 2009)

Samsung. They look stylish and work great with great features built in to some models. Their new 'Series 6' selection is the greatest with the best possible HD and much more...


----------

